# Erfahrungen mit Deutscher Lichtmiete gesucht



## robotom (17. Juni 2018)

Hallo an alle. 

 

Wir möchten in unserem Unternehmen in den nächsten Monaten auf LED Licht umstellen, da man ja damit auch die Stromkosten um einiges senken kann. Der einzige Haken an dem Ganzen ist, dass die Umrüstung natürlich einen gewissen Einsatz erfordert, und sich die Umrüstung erst mit den Jahren amortisiert. Ein Freund von mir hat mir daher die Deutsche Lichtmiete empfohlen, die sich um die ganze Umrüstung kümmert und man sich durch deren Mietkonzept die teure Anschaffung der LED Lichter sparen kann...da kommen ja einige Lichter zusammen...außerdem müsste man sich nicht um die Planung und Montierung usw. kümmern.

 

Bevor ich das nun meinem Chef vorschlage, wollte ich von euch wissen, ob ihr Erfahrungen mit dem Licht mieten habt? Von so einem Mietkonzept habe ich davor noch nie gehört. 

 

Ich bin schon gespannt auf eure Antworten und danke im Voraus.


----------



## Freduffed (20. Juni 2018)

Gehört und gelesen habe ich schon davon. Scheint wohl schon weiter verbreitet zu sein das Konzept, also so ungewöhnlich finde ich es nicht und man kann sich da sicher mal hinsetzen und schauen ob das für einem selbst auch Vorteile bringt.

Von den Anschaffungskosten hast du ja schon gesprochen, die man sich dann ersparen würde. Bei einer Miete müsste dann aber auch die Wartung im Preis enthalten sein. Da würde ich mich mal erkundigen ob das da auch der Fall ist.

Wenn sollte da gleich alles von denen gemacht werden, man sollte da nicht selbst etwas machen müssen. Ich würde mal sagen, die kennen sich ja auch bestimmt besser aus als eure Hausarbeiter.

Also ich kann mir schon sehr gut vorstellen, dass es einen Sinn ergeben kann. Mir würden auch noch weitere Vorteile einfallen und bei den steuerlichen Vorteilen kenne ich mich nicht mal aus.

Ich würde mich noch ein wenig mehr darüber informieren, dann würde ich schon sagen, dass man es auch in seine Planungen mit einbeziehen kann.


----------



## robotom (23. Juni 2018)

Hi Freduffed, danke für deine Antwort! Ja anscheinend dürften solche Mietkonzepte schon des Öfteren bei Großunternehmen zum Einsatz kommen, was ich so gehört habe. 

Soweit ich gelesen habe, muss man sich um nichts kümmern...wenn etwas ausfallen sollte, kommt sofort ein Techniker, der sich darum kümmern würde. Das ist möglich aufgrund spezieller Partnerprogramme...so hat man immer einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner in seiner Umgebung schnell zur Verfügung. Aber da auf sehr gute Qualität bei den Lichtern geachtet wird, kommt es in den seltensten Fällen wirklich zu einem Ausfall. Die Ausfallquote dürfte also wirklich recht niedrig liegen. 

Welche Vorteile fallen dir denn noch ein?


----------



## Freduffed (29. Juni 2018)

Vorteile die ich als Außenstehender jetzt noch sehen kann sind u.a. man ist flexibler. Man muss also nicht erst auf die Amortisierung warten. Daher ist es einfacher da zu reagieren.

Vielleicht sind ja auch Gebäude nur gemietet, wieso soll man dann in gemietete Objekte gekaufte Lampen einsetzen. Da ergibt es auch Sinn.

Von der Planung über die Umrüstung bis hin zur Wartung ist alles in einer Hand, es gibt nur einen Ansprechpartner.

Die Wartung ist sicher auch ein großer Vorteil, dann muss man sich um nichts mehr kümmern. Denke das wollen auch viele. Mit den Sachen wollen am besten alle nichts zu tun haben, die Vorteile wollen sie hingegen schon. Wenn das dann jemand anderes super macht ist sicher jeder happy.

Denke da muss man sich als Unternehmen mal vorher hinsetzen und alles durchgehen. Man kann es ja immer mit so einem Mietkonzept vergleichen und dann am Ende schauen was da für einen besser ist.


----------



## robotom (6. Juli 2018)

ja das ergibt auf jeden Fall Sinn, wenn man das Gebäude auch nur gemietet hat.

Es ist wahrscheinlich auch immer dann um einiges einfacher, wenn für jedes neue Gebäude das Licht neu eingestellt werden muss...man kann die guten Lichtverhältnisse ja nicht von einem Gebäude zum nächsten mitnehmen...das muss schon immer auf das Gebäude und die Räume abgestimmt werden...wenn dann wieder ein Lichtplaner von der Deutschen Lichtmiete kommt, kann man sich zumindest auch sicher sein, dass man dann auch gute Lichtverhältnisse bekommt, falls man jetzt mal in ein neues Gebäude umzieht. 

Und ja von der Wartung her hat man sicherlich auch einen großen Vorteil, wie du sagst...an das habe ich gar nicht gedacht am Anfang. Aber da hast du schon Recht, dass es natürlich deutlich angenehmer ist, wenn man sich um nichts mehr kümmern muss. 

Was denkst du denn, wie viel Licht sich mit der Umrüstung im Endeffekt einsparen lässt? Ich kann das kaum einschätzen und würde schon gerne ungefähr wissen, was man da einsparen kann, falls mich jemand danach fragt.


----------



## Freduffed (9. Juli 2018)

Ja wenn die Umrüstung auf LED Technik von einem Profi übernommen wird, dann kann man sich schon ein gute Ergebnis erwarten. Denke die haben da sicher genug Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

Die Einsparungen sind dann immer davon abhängig welche Technik man vorher genützt hat. Lässt sich also so schwer sagen. Einsparungen hat man auf jeden Fall und ich würde sagen es zahlt sich auch aus. Einerseits sicher wegen den Einsparungen, andererseits auch wegen der eingesparten Energie. Die muss dann ja nicht hergestellt werden was wieder der Umwelt zugute kommt.

Halogenlampen haben eine Ersparnis von bis zu 30% gegenüber Glühlampen, LED Lampen haben eine Ersparnis von bis zu 80% gegenüber den Glühlampen. Also da ist schon noch einiges zu holen wenn man da seine Halogenlampen gegen LED Beleuchtung austauscht.


----------



## robotom (12. Juli 2018)

ja stimmt, ist sicher auch ein großer Pluspunkt, wenn man sich dadurch auch etwas "grüner" positionieren kann...Nachhaltigkeit wird meiner Meinung nach in der nächsten Zeit eine immer wichtiger werdende Rolle spielen...so kann man zumindest schon mal einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung unternehmen. 

Wow ich dachte nicht, dass man da noch so viel Sparpotenzial rausholen kann...80 Prozent klingt ja wirklich nach einer Menge und da wird sich in Summe dann schon einiges zusammenzählen. Na gut, danke jedenfalls für die Antworten. Ich werde die Idee mal meinen Kollegen vorschlagen, bevor es zum Chef gehen soll. ;-)


----------

